# Drip Irrigation Noise



## njchoochoo1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Good Day,

I recently had a pool installed that required redoing some of my irrigation system. Since everything has been completed irrigation wise my drip lines make a high pitched whining noise while running. The only way to eliminate the noise is to reduce the flow to almost non existent. I have run them for 25 minutes three or four times now and all of the drip lines making noise were not disturbed. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to eliminate the noise from and still have adequate water flow? Thanks for your time.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Is there any one particular emitter making the noise? Where is the noise originating from?


----------



## njchoochoo1 (Jan 12, 2020)

The noise is all throughout the property whenever the drip zone is active. All drip hoses are making this noise.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

It's likely that the hoses are carrying the noise, but unless you installed noisemakers throughout the lines, there is probably one spot that has the noise originating from it.

Are all the drip lines on a single zone (valve) or are they on multiple valves/zones? If they are all on one, I would check the valve controlling the flow, it's likely the source of the noise. If they are on multiple valves, there may be an issue in the plumbing upstream from the valve (backflow prohibitor?) that is making the noise and it's being carried down the line.

I am not a pro, but the only way I can imagine that each individual emitter could be making the same noise is if you used kazoos for emitters!


----------



## njchoochoo1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks to you both. Stogie 1020, you can walk anywhere I have drip line and hear the noise at that location. All the drip lines are on one valve and the only way to lose the noise is to turn the pressure WAY down to almost non existent.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Before the pool, it all worked without noise?


----------



## njchoochoo1 (Jan 12, 2020)

G-man

Yes it worked without any noise, Thanks for your reply.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One possibility is that there is still a large leak in that zone making the noise. When you close it down, then less flow so less noise.


----------

